# Superbowl Sunday separation



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

24 years of marriage. Both of us slowly withdrew--lousy communication. He suggested that he move out, I facilitated. I was horribly depressed after, tears leaking out at unexpected moments. Since then; 1 date, 1 MC appt, lots of good, raw sex (0 before breakup.) I feel like I'm in limbo. He's in no hurry to move back (@his folks) but he has been working 12+ hr days. Only yesterday he agreed verbally that he is willing to work on the marriage. I know I'm rambling... Anyway, I appreciate this site because it makes me feel like I'm not alone.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Check out my story in my profile if you haven't seen it. We've only been together 4.5 years though.

MC can work, especially when communication was the main issue.

My wife also was working a stressful job and took a long time to reconnect.

Best of luck in your story.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Anx, I'm happy for you two--it gives me hope. The thing is, if I hadn't taken the initiative, nothing would have been done. (except for contacting an atty!) 
Sometimes I think; he is stressed out on his job, he has no time to work on things, and I should be patient. Other times, I feel like he is being taken care of by his mommy, has fewer family responsibilities, and is getting sex. 
If I play it cool, his complacency would lead us nowhere. And witholding sex at this point would too closely resemble withdrawing physically, which is where we just came from. 
I do find value in keeping strong, or at least appearing to do so, which is much more attractive than a sobbing mess. 
Overall, I'm conflicted.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I am glad to hear you guys are going to work things out. That is awesome. Youi should come up with a plan as to what your road to recovery will entail (MC, dates, communication, etc). Tell him that the old marriage is dead and a new one is beginning


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Did anyone tell this guy that you are supposed to CELEBRATE Superbowl Sunday..not SEPARATE? :scratchhead:

I guess he was a Steelers fan..


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Did anyone tell this guy that you are supposed to CELEBRATE Superbowl Sunday..not SEPARATE? :scratchhead:
> 
> I guess he was a Steelers fan..


LOL Go team!


----------

